
IoT Emergency Alert Button with RPi and Notify17 (who launched on HN last year) - geocrasher
https://miscdotgeek.com/iot-emergency-alert-with-rpi-and-notify17/
======
geocrasher
Notify17 launched on HN last year:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19936420](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19936420)

and I immediately signed up for it, but hadn't used it until this project. And
now that I fully understand it, I'll be using it a _lot_ more.

------
th340
Neat stuff. I did the same thing for my father living alone, but with the
Amazon IoT Button.

------
davefp
Notify17 looks great, and I plan on giving it a go.

However, since their example is a curl with plaintext body, I question their
assertion that "Whatever your content is, we will never know about it".

It sounds to me more like the content is encrypted at rest, which is important
but I still have to trust that N17 isn't squirreling away a plaintext copy or
accidentally leaking it via logs or something similar.

~~~
fenceFoil
One similar self-hosted solution is [https://gotify.net/](https://gotify.net/)
, which also has Android and web apps and a similarly simple way to push
messages using curl/http.

~~~
StavrosK
This looks great, but this is similarly not encrypted, right? Google/Apple
will be able to read all my notifications, no?

The only way I've found to do encrypted notifications is using Signal and
signald, through a library I wrote:

[https://gitlab.com/stavros/pysignald](https://gitlab.com/stavros/pysignald)

signald isn't as reliable as I'd like, but it works well enough. Still, if
there were a simpler alternative, I'd switch.

------
aquabeagle
Notify17 seems really expensive for just proxying push notifications. You only
get 75 free per month?

~~~
fergbrain
That’s 2.5 alerts a day...something is wrong with your setup if you’re getting
that many alerts/day

------
sneak
This is cool. I do the same thing with a webhook to a self-hosted Mattermost,
and then use their mobile app to sign in to my own instance to get the
notifications (via the free public mattermost notification proxy).

I might switch to Notify17 for some stuff.

------
macaroni
Very cool. I did something similar with an ESP8266, and an iftt web hook
configured to flash the hue lights in my house and SMS me. I think texting is
no longer offered by iftt.

~~~
dicknuckle
you can still email a phone number. there are common email extensions for
various carriers like 5558675309@vtext.com for Verizon for example. you can
get the carrier email extension by sending a text message to an email address.
it will be in the reply line of your email client.

------
lildata
I was wondering: is pushing notifications using a PWA viable? (on Android &
iOS)

